# Bands Like Tool



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone know any bands that sound like Tool?

Can't be a lot but if you know any thanks a lot.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 5, 2013)

Chevelle


----------



## engage757 (Jan 5, 2013)

There are no bands like Tool. 

Chevelle-Radio friendly and Tool-ish
APerfectCircle-Mainstream Tool Side Project

But if you want bands cut from that same cloth musically:

Deftones
Isis
Pelican


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 5, 2013)

dredg doesn't sound too much like Tool, but I've found that people who like Tool tend to like early dredg. Leitmotif and El Cielo, specifically. 

I'll second Isis and A Perfect Circle.


----------



## Doug N (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, this is tough one. I know Tool has been influenced by Neurosis, there is a bit of overlap there.

All in all I don't think there are many similar bands. Just like there aren't many similar bands to Deftones (in my opinion).


----------



## Brill (Jan 5, 2013)

Soen


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely check out A Perfect Circle if you haven't already, also early Chevelle is fantastic stuff. (Wonder What's Next is one of my all time favorite albums.)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2013)

Cog:





A Perfect Circle is a given as it does help having Maynard James Keenan on vocals. 

I'd recommend Karnivool as well:





And if you can excuse my shameless self promotion:

Vitruvian Man

The Stranger Within | Vitruvian Man


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 5, 2013)

Agreed that Tool stand on their own, and A Perfect Circle is an obvious choice. 

But certainly,


Loxodrome said:


> Soen


, ^ this.


----------



## Harry (Jan 5, 2013)

Chevelle, Pelican, Isis, Karnivool?
To be honest, that's like a thread asking for similar music to 80s Metallica and saying Dream Theater.
Aside from the most superficial aspects, there's really not much similarity at all.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 5, 2013)

The end has their moments to where they sound like tool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdAf7U9VTiY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM5T710FFzI

shame they are no more :<


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Jan 5, 2013)

Intronaut comes to mind


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2013)

Harry said:


> Chevelle, Pelican, Isis, Karnivool?
> To be honest, that's like a thread asking for similar music to 80s Metallica and saying Dream Theater.
> Aside from the most superficial aspects, there's really not much similarity at all.



In all honesty, engage pretty much nailed it on the head. No band after tool sounds like tool. However the following bands have all been ifluenced by tool immensely so the recommendations are expected.

If anything I probably should have recommended bands that influeced tool like Rush King Crimson and early Genesis, but even that is a stretch.

But i still stand by the Cog recommwndation.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 5, 2013)

Tool´ish wibe


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 5, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Cog
> 
> I'd recommend Karnivool as well


I came here to recommend these two.


----------



## fps (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't heard it yet but Martin Lopez' new project Soen apparently takes on a lot of Tool influences.


----------



## 8last (Jan 5, 2013)

Earshot and karnivool were the first things that came to my mind. None of the sound alike bands get as deep into the poly rhythms and atmosphere aspects like tool does, though


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 5, 2013)

Already said but Soen have a lot of Tool influences


----------



## s4tch (Jan 5, 2013)

Some Toolish infulences here, too:


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Jan 5, 2013)

I always thought Deadsoul Tribe sounded like Tool sometimes.





=


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 5, 2013)

woooow Indukti are great , first time I hear their music


----------



## concertjunkie (Jan 5, 2013)

<3 indukti and soen


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 5, 2013)

Thought maybe you'd like this.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jan 5, 2013)

Rishloo?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't heard a band that sounds like Tool. And I feel like if I did, I'd probably find myself just wanting to listen Tool


----------



## Sammy J (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely Soen. Like a carbon copy.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 6, 2013)

A Perfect Circle?


----------



## Nats (Jan 6, 2013)

dream theater.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 7, 2013)

The past four Porcupine Tree albums have a little Toolish flavor but remain their own entity. PT is phenominal IMO.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jan 7, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> The past four Porcupine Tree albums have a little Toolish flavor but remain their own entity. PT is phenominal IMO.



was just about to say this. What an incredible band. Fear of A Blank Planet is their most "Toolish" release i would say. Great album, though the other are too.


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 7, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> The past four Porcupine Tree albums have a little Toolish flavor but remain their own entity. PT is phenominal IMO.



I used to be a huge PT fan until I read the lyrics to "The incident"...and then I realized all of their lyrics are made of pure unadulterated cringe-inducing fabric.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 7, 2013)

I admit, I am not a huge fan of PT's lyrics at times, but their songwriting skills make me tolerate it... and, I mean, Gavin Harrison is a freaking beast on the drums... I mean, just wow.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jan 7, 2013)

I have no problem with their lyrics. Some times they are quite stupid but oh well. It's not like I listen to the band because of their lyrics anyway. They have good ones too. 

And I have to agree about Gavin.


----------



## fps (Jan 7, 2013)

They do indeed.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 7, 2013)

I honestly do not think there is a better drummer in music today than Gavin Harrison. he's not just a drummer, he is an auditory artist.


----------



## The_Mop (Jan 7, 2013)

Gavin's pretty damn awesome. And whats this all about PT lyrics? I've always thought they were pretty bang on.


----------



## djyngwie (Jan 7, 2013)

Steven's lyrics are excellent, IMO. There always seems so be some element of ambiguity in them, which leaves them open for interpretation. Some more than others, of course.


----------



## ilyti (Jan 7, 2013)

Katatonia has some very Tool-ish moments. 

Here's one:



+5678 for Soen.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 10, 2013)

Breaking Orbit has some influences but have their own sound.


----------



## r0x_666 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Absolace* - 


*Amodus *- 



*Battling Delirium* - 


*Boil* (there was a link )

Brother Grey


*Chevelle* - Point#1 album - 


*Counterfist* - 


*Cog *(links before)


*Dead Letter Cirrus* - 


*Deadsoul Tribe* - links before


*Dregd *- 1st album, Leitmorf


*Earshot *- 


*Elisium* - their debut CD, got only 1 link  but not rly Toolish song


*The End* - links before


*
The End in Red *- 

*Esoterica* - 



*Karnivool* - links before


*Miosis -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgK5ea4zPyk
* 

*Prisma* - 


*Puscifer *- Maynard voice

*APC *- Maynard

*Radioghost*


*Rishloo *- links before ( esp Eidolon album)


*Saeth* - 

*
Soen* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqvBX3EQQwQ

*
Tacoma Narrows Bridge DIsaster* - 


*Traverser* - 


There are some. Didnt want to spam so pasted only some toolish stuff. Check me out on last.fm - r0x_666 if wanna discuss music and stuff 
Cheers.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 4, 2013)

FeedMeWithColours said:


> Does anyone know any bands that sound like Tool?
> 
> Can't be a lot but if you know any thanks a lot.


 






EDIT: sorry If I sound like a dick but only tool sound like tool.


----------



## r0x_666 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ofc only Tool sound like Tool. But I find some band "toolish", I mean when i listen to them their riffs and singing style remind me of Tool


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm just gonna put this out there, because they "kinda" "sound" "like" Tool after a prohibitive amount of amphetamines:

Gojira and Meshuggah





pls don't kill me


----------



## linchpin (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Korbain (Feb 5, 2013)

Def Soen...i really dig them. Can hear a huge tool sound with some of their music


----------



## karjim (Feb 5, 2013)

There's a French band ( Gojira's buddy) named KLONE: very very very Toolish, it's almost a steal ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os2-T1eChJc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 5, 2013)

I dislike comparing but I can't recommend Karnivool enough, Sound Awake is an astonishing album.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Feb 5, 2013)

^ Karnivools lyrics are really boring and toughtless most of the time tough... Soen And Rishloo are my two recommendations.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Feb 5, 2013)

LOOT.


----------



## adriano (Feb 5, 2013)

All the bands I could think of are already mentioned.

Soen is pretty cool ( its like tool and opeth had a baby)
Klone reminds a bit of tool.

also there this band I found recently Silent Vice
they sound a bit like tool too.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 5, 2013)

So the people suggesting Cog and Soen, thank you. Checked out both bands and good god, are these some good tunes.


----------

